# [RESEAU] connection tombe qd trop de traffic

## titoomonster

bonjour

Je vous l'avez promis, je suis de retour avec de nouvelles questions.

je viens de changer de kernel 2.6.29 de ma gentoo, j'ai une carte mere asus m2n sli deluxe. 

eth0 est bien reconnue au boot la connection fonctionne tant que je ne lui en demande pas trop. Par contre dés que je sollicite trop la carte reseau (genre transfert ftp) la connection tombe et plus aucun moyen de la remettre en route (/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart).

Par acquis de conscience j'ai testé ma memoire vive avec memtest86 => aucune erreur

Je soupçonne un pb irq, qui pourrait corresponde a ce type de pb. et c'est là que j'ai besoin de vos cerveaux dopés...

J'ai regardé dans /var/log/, mais pas trouvé de log correspondant 

J'ai besoin d'aide pour régler ce gros pb de ma gentoo que j'adore...

----------

## kwenspc

Aucun messages dans dmesg? 

Ça te faisait donc pas cela quand tu étais avec une version moins récente du kernel? Amha c'est le driver qui déconne. J'avais le soucis avec le driver skge pendant un moment.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ou bien tu as émerger le mauvais kernel, genre hadopi-sources, ils ont pas mal bosser sur le réseau pour cette version   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

driver encore instable peut être .... oui, il faut checker "dmesg" quand ca le fait.

----------

## lesourbe

wireshark (ou tcpdump ou autre) moi ça et regarde ce qu'il se passe quand ça "tombe".

NB : connection (US) connexion (FR)

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai eu un problème très similaire il y a peu, lorsque je me suis mis à réellement utiliser la 3e carte réseau de mon routeur gentoo: une autre interface se mettait à déconner, avec freeze à la clé.  Je ne me rappelle plus, mais je crois qu'il y avait des erreurs dans dmesg (mais indirectement, car ça râlait pour des histoires de NFS et de mémoire, je crois).

Pour voir l'agencement des IRQs: cat /proc/interrupts

J'avais précisément ces 2 cartes réseaux sur la même IRQs. Quand des drivers supportent le "interrupt sharing", ça va en théorie, mais c'était a priori pas mon cas en pratique (drivers skge + rt8169). 

Avec l'aide de la doc de la carte mère, j'ai "réagencé" mes périphériques PCI pour que chacun ait son IRQ propre (en prenant en compte les périphériques intégrés à la carte mère, oeuf corse).

Depuis c'est bon.

----------

